# I bought a lelitPl4TEM Anna



## Margo (Nov 30, 2016)

I am totaly new to this world, my son was recommended the LelitPL41TEM Anna by a friend who has one & loves great coffee. I eventualy, after much searching found a great offer on ebay from espressounderground. I had so many questions & absolutely no knowledge. I contacted espressounderground & peter answered my query super fast. A dialogue began over a few days with Peter talking me through every question i had. We also wanted to buy a Lelit grinder & although peter didnt have one at his store he ordered me one. I cannot recommend him & espresso underground enough. We received wonderful free gifts & within a few days our espresso machine & grinder. It came seriously well packed. The condition was brilliant, my son is now spending all his free time trying to master this art. Its a shame he has to go to work as it interferes with this passion. I can honestly say if i hadn't found Peter, we still would not have our espresso machine. Wonderful service, honestly give him a try!! When my son perfects the perfect coffee, then he can teach me!!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds great, enjoy your coffee journey


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Peter does provide great service and good value.

Enjoy your new setup


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Did the exact same about a month ago and have been chatting with him since about my progress with it, lovely guy.

One thing I had asked Peter which he wasn't sure of (and I've now reported back on) is that the PL41TEM, and I believe all the Annas in the EU have their Over Pressure Valve set to about 12 bars, which is theoretically a little high for espresso. From what I gather they do this to fit in line with the ESE pod regulations. It seems they glue it at the factory but if you use the right size screwdriver and persist about 1 complete turn brings it down to 9ish bar which I've found it to give much better extractions.


----------

